# Edward Gorey Appreciation Thread



## skeels (Feb 22, 2013)

I was just on Google and noticed they have an Edward Gorey theme going on. 

I love his work. I have a couple of his Amphigorey books and his art is awesome- sublime, eerie, understated. Clean and simple yet evocative. Also, his stories and writing style are classic. Excellent subject matter, from absurd and obtuse to clever and childishly delightful.

For those of you unfamiliar with his stuff, check it out. It is definitely worth a look. Maybe a few looks. 

I've nicked bits of his work for a lot of band stuff, like this sticker, which was from his story, The ABC's of Dead Children.

This particular one is K is for Kate, who was struck with an axe.







Anybody else got any faves?

EDIT: Today would have been his 88th birthday, apparently, were he not dead.
Also, the ABC's goes by The Gashleycrumb Tines.


----------



## Altar (Apr 28, 2013)

This one makes me laugh. Love Gorey.


----------

